

Quite applications you don’t use to release your brain memory space - nickley
https://www.waterflowon.com/blog?category=1&article=40

======
raganwald
Dear mods:

The OP's title and some of its text has a typo: The word "Quite" ought to be
"Quit." I suggest it would be appropriate to fix the title here on HN whether
the author fixes it on the blog post or not.

~~~
nickley
Thank you I am not native English speaker. I may made some mistake that I
don't know by myself.

